# Brompton folding pedal solution - makes it bigger and prevents frame scratches



## jegbrompton (26 Aug 2012)

This might be of interest to some folks - a custom-engineered attachment piece that makes the Brompton folding pedal longer, wider, gripper, and prevents frame scratches when the pedal is accidentally overfolded. Anyone tried it?

www.bromfoot.com


----------



## mickle (27 Aug 2012)

No but i'd very much like to. One of those 'why didn't I' products.


----------



## MrJamie (27 Aug 2012)

Such a simple solution to a problem, I love inventions like that.


----------



## srw (27 Aug 2012)

I've been riding a Brompton for 16 years, and have never noticed any of the "problems" this product is designed to ssolve.

I don't think I'll be getting one.


----------



## Crankarm (28 Aug 2012)

I got rid and fitted SPDs the day I bought my Brompton. They are a massive improvement.


----------



## Twanger (2 Sep 2012)

I think it looks like a really good idea. I have noticed the small pedal - foot slipping off in wet weather problem. My solution was to fit non folding cage pedals with toeclips. More of a pain to carry folded, but still fits everywhere on the train. I thought of SPDs, but I am one of the few who has tried them and gone back to toeclips.


----------



## Sonltt (8 Apr 2015)

srw said:


> I've been riding a Brompton for 16 years, and have never noticed any of the "problems" this product is designed to ssolve.
> 
> I don't think I'll be getting one.



it seems that you haven't folded your bike for the last 16+3=19 years =)))


----------

